# Andream Carplay MMI install



## brucearthurhall (Nov 6, 2014)

I installed the Andream Carplay MMI in my 2014 F10 and all working very well except for one thing.

Before I installed carplay, I could make calls using my steering wheel button that was paired with my IPhone. Per carplay instructions, after I installed car play, I removed the Idrive pairing of my Iphone and BT. I then set up the phone as carplay BT.

Now, in car play, when I select the phone button on the steering wheel, it says no BT phone connected and to connect a BT phone.

I would like to use the steering wheel phone button for carplay and does anyone have any thoughts? If I set up BT phone in Idrive again, would there be a conflict on which phone to use when starting car – Idrive or Car play? Should the Carplay MMI be able to work with the steering wheel phone button?

Thank you


----------



## mhaft1 (Jul 15, 2018)

brucearthurhall said:


> f I set up BT phone in Idrive again, would there be a conflict on which phone to use when starting car – Idrive or Car play? Should the Carplay MMI be able to work with the steering wheel phone button?


Just installed Pangolin carplay (from Amazon) and I believe you can't have both BT at the same time. If you want to use the steering wheel phone, then you need to be out of carplay mode and into the BMW default mode for this to work. I'm still playing with mine because you need to be on AUX input for the carplay to work and I like to listen to SAT radio so when this happens, SAT radio goes out. To get around this, I set my radio button to AUX input so I just hit that button to hear the carplay sound. When I exit, I hit a SAT station button to turn it back on. Hope this helps.


----------



## erkaneskicioglu (Apr 15, 2021)

brucearthurhall said:


> I installed the Andream Carplay MMI in my 2014 F10 and all working very well except for one thing.
> 
> Before I installed carplay, I could make calls using my steering wheel button that was paired with my IPhone. Per carplay instructions, after I installed car play, I removed the Idrive pairing of my Iphone and BT. I then set up the phone as carplay BT.
> 
> ...


actually you can still use that function... activate your car's bluetooth and pair it with your phone from your car's original screen (but only for phone function!!) then navigate your mmi box's setup menu and change settings to use your phone's bluetooth for calls... that's it...


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

mhaft1 said:


> Just installed Pangolin carplay (from Amazon) and I believe you can't have both BT at the same time. If you want to use the steering wheel phone, then you need to be out of carplay mode and into the BMW default mode for this to work. I'm still playing with mine because you need to be on AUX input for the carplay to work and I like to listen to SAT radio so when this happens, SAT radio goes out. To get around this, I set my radio button to AUX input so I just hit that button to hear the carplay sound. When I exit, I hit a SAT station button to turn it back on. Hope this helps.


I just bought a used Pangolin, still on the way. What kind of hardware does it have? And what firmware upgrade does it take? It looks the same as one of Andream's NBT versions (EW-BMCP-NBT*02B* or EW-BMCP-NBT*04X).


https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25544316&postcount=3


*


----------

